
heyOK - super easy way to organize with friends, messenger bot - heyok
https://facebook.com/heyokapp
======
ebbflowgo
Neat, I might be able to use this to organize for baseball tonight

~~~
heyok
Awesome - let us know how it goes!

------
heyok
Hey HN! This bot was made to remove the need to copy and paste same message to
lots of friends just to make last minute plans.

How it works - message the HeyOK bot and we’ll make whatever you type
shareable. Share it with your friends and we’ll add an “OK!” button to the
message. We’ll let you know which friends clicked OK

Here’s a short how it works video (with volume) -
[https://www.facebook.com/heyokapp/videos/460327694335849](https://www.facebook.com/heyokapp/videos/460327694335849)

Simply message the Facebook page to use it - facebook.com/heyokapp

It’s available to anyone with the Facebook Messenger app, no download
required!

